# Using Twitter to Help Each Other Promote



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

If this thread is not OK here, please delete it. 

I'm just wondering how many people here on Homesteading Today are on Twitter? Do you have products to sell online? Or blog posts that you would like promoted?

If anyone wants to help each other promote on Twitter, please jump in here.

I am doing this on another forum and it works very well. It helps build followers for each other and provides a support system for those people using Twitter.

We just use a RT (Retweet) formula, it's really easy.


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

Are you on Facebook? I don't have Twitter.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi familyman! I am on Facebook, but I have a harder time figuring out how to use it than Twitter. Twitter is a lot easier for me.

Here's my FB page: Country Living in a Cariboo Valley | Facebook

Can you put your Facebook page URL on here? I will follow you! Anyone else??


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I just got a twitter last night actually to help promote my articles. What is a retweet formula?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Kwings, that's great that you are on Twitter. What's your name over there? Let me know and I'll find you and follow you there.

The retweet formula is really quite easy, once you understand what it is and what it does.

Just to give you an example, here is one for my website that I would appreciate being retweeted:

Like Sauerkraut? Make your own &#8211; It&#8217;s Easy! Here&#8217;s how - RT @CaribooValley Sauerkraut

NOTE: My bitly link looks like this (without the spaces) http :/ /bit.ly/ qKO4oZ - HT has something in their code that turns my bitly code into a tag word.

I'd come over here, add the above to this thread and then others will see that I would like it retweeted.

So all you have to do is copy the above, then go over to Twitter and send it off as one of your Tweets.

The important thing to make sure is in the retweet is the RT @CaribooValley. The RT tells everyone on Twitter that it is a Retweet. Having my Twitter handle in there means I too will get a copy of the retweet. That's how I know my stuff is being retweeted and by whom.

It will help promote everyone who posts on this thread here, it becomes like a support group on Twitter to help each other.

I'll just make one up for you, just so you get a better idea of what I mean (I am terrible sometimes trying to put things into a written format). I'll assume your name on Twitter is Kwings and u want your chicken raising articles promoted:

Want to read some great articles on raising chickens? Check them out here.... RT @Kwings (now you have to put the link in for people to click)

Since Twitter only allows a total of 140 characters per Tweet, I use bitly.com to shorten the links I want to include. Just go over there, paste the URL you want retweeted, then hit Shorten. You can use bitly.com for free, you don't need to have an account with them.

If you have say 20 followers on Twitter (because your account is new), then if I retweet your message for you, it will go out to my 1300 followers. That is 1300 potential people who will follow YOU if they like your Tweet.

Does this make sense? If you have any questions or run stuck, just let me know.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I am one of those people who doesn't understand Twitter. I have an account with the name Wybry. I will do my best to follow you!

I also have a FB page for my shop, https://www.facebook.com/twohorseswalkingdesigns I hope I did that correctly.

Another thing I just found, I can pin things for sale on Pinterest!! I didn't know you could do that! All you do is pin something there and put for sale on it with the price. I can't remember exactly how I did it though...heh...but I did it!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Irish,

Your link to FB is right, and I have Liked you over there. I'd appreciate it if you would follow me there too : 

Country Living in a Cariboo Valley | Facebook

I tried to find you on Twitter, but can't. If you follow me there (link in my signature) then I can easily click to follow you back.

I need to get into Pinterest. It's a matter of time for me, just can't carve out any more hours on the computer! I know people have pinned some of my stuff there....that's all I know about Pinterest, lol. Nice for you to be able to pin some of your items for sale over there.


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Annie, I liked your FB page. Thank you for liking mine. I'll have to get into Twitter and see what the problem is. I'm challenged in some of this stuff, so let me have a look and I'll get back to you. 

Kwings, I liked your page also! 

Anyone else??


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Kwings, I have liked your Facebook page as well. What's your Twitter name?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Irish, I was able to find you on Twitter so have followed you there. No idea why it didn't work for me the other day


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here is my Facebook page: Pam's Pride Recommendations | Facebook

I still need to figure out the Twitter thing.... It is on my to do list! 

If any of you would like to share a link to my blog or put a link on the side bar of your blog of it I would really appreciate it!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Pam, I have liked your Facebook page, hope you will do the same for me 

Country Living in a Cariboo Valley | Facebook

If you want to do promoting for products or to get more readers over at your site, Twitter is really good for that!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

AnnieinBC said:


> Hi Pam, I have liked your Facebook page, hope you will do the same for me
> 
> Country Living in a Cariboo Valley | Facebook
> 
> If you want to do promoting for products or to get more readers over at your site, Twitter is really good for that!


Yes, I did hit Like on your FB page, yesterday!!  I would really like to boost my blog! I have found that whenever other blogs blog about my site or they put a link to my blog in the side bar of their blog that it does send me a lot more traffic and depending on how big the blog or site is they can sometimes send a lot of traffic my way. 

I have some time now so I will check and see if I can open a twitter account. Can I do that all on my computer because I do not have a special phone or anything?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I opened one under PamsPrideRecomm. Can you all find it that way and become a follower??


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Pam....I just looked for you on Twitter, but can't find you. Maybe it takes a day or so, I am not sure, but I will look for you again tomorrow.

If you follow me on Twitter, I will get an email notification and then it will be easy to follow you back.

Edited to add: Found you!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I just did a tweet. #listfor814 Seed Saving Tips and then a link to my blog, if you could retweet it Annie, I would really appreciate it! I am trying to figure this whole thing out! LOL!


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam, write up your Tweet exactly like you want it retweeted, post it here, and then anyone here can retweet. 

Here is one from me that you can copy the format (and please Tweet it too!):

Chickens waste less feed when they use a hanging #chicken feeder. Stepbystep instructions & pics. RT @CaribooValley http:// amzn.to/ TFkpq2 

(Take OUT the 2 spaces in the link before you retweet). I forgot HT automatically lengthens any shortened link. This doesn't help when trying to explain how to retweet, lol!

Just remember:

- 140 characters maximum allowed on Twitter
- be sure you put RT @PamsPrideRecomm (leave a space between the RT and your @handle) this will ensure YOU get a copy of the tweet so you know who is retweeting you.
- use bitly or another link shortening program (saves you spaces that you can use instead to describe your product or blog post)

It's only confusing the first couple times. You'll be going Aha! very soon, especially after you see others retweeting your tweets.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Someone else tweeted me and this is what he wrote:
@PamsPrideRecomm I love your blog, it is so very useful: Free Kindle Downloads for homesteaders and #preppers: Pam's Pride Recommendations! 

My post from earlier was:
Free Kindle Download: The Healthy Bee Hive and more can be found at httpX://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.Xcom/2012/08/free-kindle-downloads-815.html 8/15 RT @PamsPrideRecomm


Or:
Free Kindle Download: 25 Best Pie Recipes and more can be found at httpX://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.Xcom/2012/08/free-kindle-downloads-815.html RT @PamsPrideRecomm

Will that work?? Take out the TWO X's


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam, thanks for retweeting my tweet for me!!

The post you made earlier will not work and here is why:

Twitter only lets u have 140 characters. Yes you can tweet even if you have too many, but all your readers will be losing part of your message. Since the "link" you include is usually at the end, readers will have to click on your tweet in order to read the whole thing.

Take your link - httpX://pamspriderecommendations.blogspot.Xcom/2012/08/free-kindle-downloads-815.html over to bitly.com

Paste it in over there and hit Shorten. Copy the shortened link and insert it into your Tweet.

Then paste the whole tweet over here and I will pick it up and retweet for you.

Very nice tweet that fellow sent you! You will find Twitter is really very good for promoting to a lot of people who may not have heard of your website yet.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, how about??

Free Kindle Download: 25 Best Pie Recipes and more can be found at http: //bit.ly/ NFUKsU RT @PamsPrideRecomm

Free Kindle Download: The Healthy Bee Hive and more can be found at http: //bit.ly/ NFUKsU RT @PamsPrideRecomm


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome Pam! I retweeted the first one just now, and I have scheduled the second one to be sent out tomorrow.

Anyone else want to join in?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

You can schedule them??? Way cool! But the other book will probably not be free tomorrow. The ebooks are usually only free for one day. Plus that link will be old by tomorrow because I will have a new list out.  I will have to try and figure the scheduling thing out so that I can just set them in the morning and then forget about it for the rest of the day! 

So far I have 63 followers! Most of my followers are people I followed who are following me back, but a few are not. I am trying to tweet at least 4 times a day, about every 3 hours.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam, did you see that Robin retweeted YOUR tweet that I tweeted? (Man, how confusing!)

She has 300 followers, and because she RT'ed, your Kindle list just got sent to 300 new people.

(Well, maybe a few of her followers are also your followers, but you get the idea)


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam6 said:


> You can schedule them??? Way cool! But the other book will probably not be free tomorrow. The ebooks are usually only free for one day. Plus that link will be old by tomorrow because I will have a new list out.  I will have to try and figure the scheduling thing out so that I can just set them in the morning and then forget about it for the rest of the day!
> 
> So far I have 63 followers! Most of my followers are people I followed who are following me back, but a few are not. I am trying to tweet at least 4 times a day, about every 3 hours.


You can schedule them if you use HootSuite or another scheduling program. I use the free version of HootSuite. Usually, on Fridays, I schedule all the tweets I want for the following week. Then the next Friday, I schedule new ones.

I do it that way because I just don't have time every day to be on Twitter. Plus, when I do go on there, I can have conversations with people and not worry about whether I am tweeting about my products, etc.

Since you will have a new list out tomorrow, I will delete the tweet I scheduled.

It is easier if the tweets you want retweeted are good for the whole week, in case I don't get over here daily. But if you like, keep posting your new list and link, and I will catch it when I can.

Have you got articles on your blog that you want retweeted? How about products?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

The whole blog post is my product! LOL! 
If you ever list your Kindle chicken feeder book for free I can post it on my list!  
But for now I will post it as a link on the side of my blog!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

AnnieinBC said:


> Pam, did you see that Robin retweeted YOUR tweet that I tweeted? (Man, how confusing!)
> 
> She has 300 followers, and because she RT'ed, your Kindle list just got sent to 300 new people.
> 
> (Well, maybe a few of her followers are also your followers, but you get the idea)


Way cool! No, I did not see it and it did not show up on my list. 
I will have to go find Robin on your list and follow her!


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

My Twitter is: https://twitter.com/KarmaDaWolf 

Sorry it took me so long, we just moved into an apartment and just got the internet back on.


----------



## Becorath (Jun 13, 2012)

Follow me @becorath 

https://twitter.com/Becorath
https://www.facebook.com/BecorathSurvival

I will rt anything past this post. I cba to go through all the previous posts right now. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Kwings said:


> My Twitter is: https://twitter.com/KarmaDaWolf
> 
> Sorry it took me so long, we just moved into an apartment and just got the internet back on.


I'm following you now, Kwings


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, geez, I forgot about the Twitter thing. It's kind of late now but I'll follow everyone over the weekend.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

So i just post a tweet here like this?

Petz: The Virtual Pet Dog and Cat Game, this is an amazing game! Petz: The Virtual Pet Dog and Cat Game RT @KarmaDaWolf


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Annie or anyone else, here is one you can use and schedule to post daily! Thanks so much! 

Daily list of Free Kindle Downloads for homesteaders, preppers, and do-it-yourselfers! httpX://bit.lyX/NHhP1U RT @PamsPrideRecomm

Don't forget to take out the TWO X's!  

I am showing 8 hits to my blog from yesterday's tweets and none so far today. I do have 77 Followers now though! Twitter goes so fast the more people you have on your list so it is easy for a link/tweet to get pushed down the page very quickly.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Kwings said:


> So i just post a tweet here like this?
> 
> Petz: The Virtual Pet Dog and Cat Game, this is an amazing game! Petz: The Virtual Pet Dog and Cat Game RT @KarmaDaWolf


Kwings, here at HT, they have code set up so that any shortened code turns back into the longer code.

I can see your original code in this reply tho, so here is the way you need to post:

Petz: The Virtual Pet Dog and Cat Game, this is an amazing game! http: //bit.ly/ NEuIIa RT @KarmaDaWolf

(You need to put extra spaces in the bitly link so that the code shows up here). Anyone going to retweet your tweet needs to remove the spaces.

I just retweeted this one for you


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Pam6 said:


> Annie or anyone else, here is one you can use and schedule to post daily! Thanks so much!
> 
> Daily list of Free Kindle Downloads for homesteaders, preppers, and do-it-yourselfers! httpX://bit.lyX/NHhP1U RT @PamsPrideRecomm
> 
> ...



Pam, that's great, it will make it much easier. I will go and schedule it to run every morning until next Friday. Oh, and I will try to remember to take the spaces out this time, sheesh.

That's great your follower count is going up. If you keep working on spreading the word, the number of your followers will increase for sure.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd appreciate having the same tweet I put up a few days ago, retweeted by you folks. Here it is:

Chickens waste less feed when they use a hanging #chicken feeder. Stepbystep instructions & pics. RT @CaribooValley http:// amzn.to/ TFkpq2

Don't forget to take the spaces out


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Becorath said:


> Follow me @becorath
> 
> https://twitter.com/Becorath
> https://www.facebook.com/BecorathSurvival
> ...



Hi Becorath, I am following you now on Twitter. Hopefully you can spend some time over there to build your follower list.

Also checking out your website


----------



## Becorath (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, been working on it off and on. Spending 60+ hrs a week at my day job leaves little time for the net. Going to put it on a dedicated server soon. This shared server is too slow. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Does it work if i don't use Bit.ly? 

Social Networking: Comparing Your Options, Everything you'll need to know to pick your ideal social network! http ://ow.ly/ d0w4m


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Kwings said:


> Does it work if i don't use Bit.ly?
> 
> Social Networking: Comparing Your Options, Everything you'll need to know to pick your ideal social network! http ://ow.ly/ d0w4m


Yes it does, any link shortening service will be ok to use. In your tweet above, don't forget to add your name in there. Try to keep your total tweet under 140 characters.

If you don't put your username in there with the RT, then you will never know if your Tweets are being retweeted.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone have any new Tweets they would like retweeted? How are you coming along with your Follower numbers?

If you want more Followers, go to the top where it says Connect....there you can search thru topics to find like minded Tweeters


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

It's Friday today. Does anyone have a Tweet they would like retweeted over the next week? Pam, should I just use the same one from you for your free Kindle downloads?

Here is one I would appreciate having retweeted:

How I #Shop for #Groceries in the dead of #Winter - I Don't go to Town! RT @CaribooValley http: //bit.ly /ivYfDh

Please remember to take out the extra 2 spaces in the link.

Kwings, do you have a Tweet?


----------

